

WordPress 4.0 Beta 1 Released - hepha1979
https://wordpress.org/news/2014/07/wordpress-4-0-beta-1/

======
geektyrant
Here is a quick review of some salient features of WordPress 4.0 Beta 1 and
some initial bugs.
[http://www.cloudways.com/blog/wordpress-4-0-beta-1-review/](http://www.cloudways.com/blog/wordpress-4-0-beta-1-review/)

